# RB26 ARC Coil Valley Cover Wanted



## Neil_skyline_gtr (Sep 4, 2021)

Looking for a ARC coil valley cover for my R32 GTR, the car in question can be seen here...









R32 GTR - Underside Restoration


Started first with a standard R32 GTR, was imported back in 2017 and stored away. Only thing that had been done was black underseal which I don't like seeing on a car :sick: So even before taking delivery shipped it off for underside restoration, not only removing the black stuff and replacing...




www.gtr.co.uk





I'm not trying to buy just to flip for quick £££ because of 'rare' bla bla. It's actually to go on my car to finish the engine bay. Other than making pretty with powered coating a few bits, the cover is one of the last parts I need.

Could be waiting a looong time, but just maybe this post helps to complete my build! 🙏

😍


----------

